# General > Recipes >  Risotto recipes

## Angela

Hi, 

I'm very fond of risotto, especially in winter.  :Grin:  
I've got a couple of good recipes for chicken risotto and cheese & veg risotto that I use a lot (happy to pass these on if anyone's interested) but I'd like some new ideas...if anybody's got a favourite?

----------


## sassylass

Would you pm the recipes to me, or post it on here? thanks!

----------


## _Ju_

Mushroom rissoto:

Get a packet of dried mixed mushrooms, a couple of flat mushrooms, chesnut mushrooms and ordinary ones (If you can find any other types of fresh musroom up here, you can put those in too!). 

Boil about 1l of water and pour over the packet of dried mushrooms and leave to rest. Chop an onion finely and gently fry in a little bit of olive oil (don't let it go dark brown). In another pan gently fry up the sliced fresh mushrooms in olive oil (DON'T add salt to the mushroom's, but you can season with peppper - it's great with freshly crushed white, black and red pepper). When the onions are soft add in the rice and allow to coat with the onion and oil in the pan before starting to add the liquid. At this time I also add in a couple of cloves of chopped garlic.Add the fresh mushrooms and slowly add small ammounts of liquid from the dried mushrooms. Add salt to taste. When the rice is almost ready add the dried mushrooms that were re-hidrated. It all takes about 20/30 minutes to prepare maximum.

----------


## Angela

Here we are Sassylass:

Cheese & Vegetable Risotto (serves 4)

Ingredients:
50g butter
1 onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, crushed
225g arborio (risotto) rice
75g mushrooms, sliced
3 tomatoes, diced
1 courgette, sliced
1.5 pts hot veg stock
25g grated parmesan
1tbs freshly chopped parsley
salt & black pepper

Heat butter and fry onion & garlic until soft.
Stir in rice, mushrooms, tomatoes & courgette.
Cook for 3-4 mins.
Pour in a ladleful of the stock & simmer until absorbed.
Gradually stir in remaining stock a little at a time. 
Always wait until the rice has absorbed the stock before adding more.
This will take abt 25 mins.
The rice should be thick but not sticky.
Stir in cheese and parsley, season and serve.


Chicken Risotto (serves 4 generously)

Ingredients:
3oz butter (unsalted is best)
half an onion, chopped
250g cooked chicken, roughly chopped.
250g shelled fresh peas/frozen petits pois
500g arborio rice
1.7 ltrs (3 pts) hot chicken stock
85g grated parmesan
salt & black pepper

Melt half the butter, add the onion and fry it until soft.
Add the chicken & peas.
Stir carefully over a low heat for 5 mins.
Add all the rice at once.
Stir it around until it's heated through & transparent.
Add stock a ladleful at a time, stirring it in gently.
After 20 mins the rice should be swollen but firm in the middle.
Stir in the remaining butter & three quarters of the parmesan.
Season.
Remove from the heat, cover and leave to stand for 3 mins.
Serve with rest of parmesan sprinkled on top.
I like to add some parsley, but that's an optional extra.

Both recipes work well cut down to serve two -but they also both reheat very well.
Really easy and tasty -enjoy!  :Grin:

----------


## Angela

Thanks Ju, I will try this one.  :Grin:

----------


## henry20

Was wondering what to do with my chicken for tomorrow.  Think its going to be risotto - although I'll miss out the peas!! yuk!!

----------


## Angela

Well yes...not everybody likes peas! If you like mushrooms, you could use them instead.
If you don't fancy the mushrooms either, _definitely_ add the parsley!
If you have a spot of dryish white wine to spare, you could replace some of the stock with that  :Grin:  it's a pretty flexible recipe really.

----------


## kitty

I tried the chicken risotto last night and everyone loved it. Will def have it again  ::

----------

